# National Guard SOF



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello SS team, I need help from people who may have gone through the process before or have knowledge of it. I'm trying to find out how the National Guard SOF program is done. I can only assume that as a soldier still serving in the Army Reserves that I will first need to transfer over to the National Guard and then start the process for SOF. What I would like to know is how its done. I have a wife and son, having said that dose anyone know if I would just have to be away from them the whole time I'm doing all the schools or if I would get to go home every so often because I live in the state. Also any information on how to get info a SOF support position the person I am trying to talk to wont get back to me. Maybe these questions are over his pay grade.


----------



## CDG (Jun 7, 2016)

National Guard SOF program?  Are you talking about going Army Special Forces in the ARNG, or any Guard SOF positions?


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 7, 2016)

No sir, I'm looking fro army national guard. At this point I gather that if I wanna to the SF side of the army national guard I'm going to just have to be away from my family for those years I'm in training. So now I'm looking for SOF Support positions where I can hopefully get into a SF unit and be able to fill whatever support position they need.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am vehicle mechanic.


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> No sir, I'm looking fro army national guard. At this point I gather that if I wanna to the SF side of the army national guard I'm going to just have to be away from my family for those years I'm in training. So now I'm looking for SOF Support positions where I can hopefully get into a SF unit and be able to fill whatever support position they need.



We have links to the NG SF recruiting website. Check the SF forum or the Intel and Support forum.


----------



## compforce (Jun 8, 2016)

Call the recruiter at 19th or 20th Group HQ and ask them directly.  They know the process inside and out.  All of the SOF support positions (with the exception of some special areas) are at HHC and GSB (Group Support Battalion) which are both directly controlled at the Group level.

eta: since your location is NC, you want the 20th SFG recruiter.  Start with B/1/20 since they are local and get the real scoop.  984-661-0044


20th SFG (A) Group Support Battalion is Headquartered in Gadsden, Alabama, Main line contact info is (256) 680-3660
A Company (SVC&DISTRO/ RIGGER DET) is also co-located in Gadsden, Alabama/ Main Line (256) 680-3676
B Company (MAINT) is located in Vincent, Alabama/ Main Line (205) 986-9051
C Company (MED) is located in Homewood, Alabama/ Main Line/ (205) 243-9349
D Company (FSC) is located in Montgomery, Alabama/ Main Line (334) 450-0704


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2016)

There are actually more opportunities to work in more areas of SOF in the USAR. However, if you are wanting to be SF its either NG or RA.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 8, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Their are actually more opportunities to work in more areas of SOF in the USAR. However, if you are wanting to be SF its either NG or RA.


PLease explain, I was not aware of any Reserve units to support. I read it was just a NG


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 8, 2016)

compforce said:


> Call the recruiter at 19th or 20th Group HQ and ask them directly.  They know the process inside and out.  All of the SOF support positions (with the exception of some special areas) are at HHC and GSB (Group Support Battalion) which are both directly controlled at the Group level.
> 
> eta: since your location is NC, you want the 20th SFG recruiter.  Start with B/1/20 since they are local and get the real scoop.  984-661-0044
> 
> ...



I will Look into 1/20th but I didn't see it on the map as far as support but I did see 2/19th out of WV that is the next closest.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bypass said:


> The reserves have PSYOP. I know it is not SF or Rangers or anything but you might find it fun.


I do have a buddy who has been working a unit in NC for a while and it dose look good. But when I watch the videos and read the information I can not fully grasp what they do. I think they might be the unit I would have to visit and see.


----------



## AWP (Jun 9, 2016)

compforce said:


> Call the recruiter at 19th or 20th Group HQ and ask them directly.  They know the process inside and out.  All of the SOF support positions (with the exception of some special areas) are at HHC and GSB (Group Support Battalion) which are both directly controlled at the Group level.



Did the Battalion Support Companies go away?



BeauRing3336 said:


> PLease explain, I was not aware of any Reserve units to support. I read it was just a NG



USAR has PSYOP and Civil Affairs. NG has 2 SF Groups and some theater staff augmentation units.

USAF Reserves/ ANG have a couple of Special Operations Wings and Pararescue Wings, while the ANG has two Special Tactics Squadrons (OR and KY).


----------



## compforce (Jun 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Did the Battalion Support Companies go away?



It happened right after I got out so I'm not 100% sure.  My understanding, which may be flawed, was that all of the BSC's and HHC Det 1/GSC were merged into the GSB to bring it into alignment with the AD Groups.  The BN level work still gets done by the same people, they are just tasked out from the GSB.  That gives the Group more flexibility in how they allocate resources.

(It also creates several Senior level positions affording some needed promotion opportunities for SNCOs)


----------



## AWP (Jun 9, 2016)

compforce said:


> It happened right after I got out so I'm not 100% sure.  My understanding, which may be flawed, was that all of the BSC's and HHC Det 1/GSC were merged into the GSB to bring it into alignment with the AD Groups.  The BN level work still gets done by the same people, they are just tasked out from the GSB.  That gives the Group more flexibility in how they allocate resources.
> 
> (It also creates several Senior level positions affording some needed promotion opportunities for SNCOs)



Huh, that's quite a shift in doctrine too.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 9, 2016)

Any reason you won't consider the Air Guard?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 9, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> PLease explain, I was not aware of any Reserve units to support. I read it was just a NG



Besides PSYOP and CA, which have been explained. There are more support missions, for just about anything. The cool thing about the USAR, is you can fill a manning request without any significant paperwork or release. Example: SOCOM has request for an E7 11B for 24mths, in the USAR you apply, if selected you go on AD for 2 yrs working for SOCOM. In the NG, you need a unit release, a state release, and generally the state puts all types of clauses of being able to call you back. Meanwhile in the USAR, they can keep you on their books or just put you in IRR until you come back. Honestly, the USAR was way easier to do things with or get things done, they also promote like regular Army and not under the fucked up system the NG uses.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Besides PSYOP and CA, which have been explained. There are more support missions, for just about anything. The cool thing about the USAR, is you can fill a manning request without any significant paperwork or release. Example: SOCOM has request for an E7 11B for 24mths, in the USAR you apply, if selected you go on AD for 2 yrs working for SOCOM. In the NG, you need a unit release, a state release, and generally the state puts all types of clauses of being able to call you back. Meanwhile in the USAR, they can keep you on their books or just put you in IRR until you come back. Honestly, the USAR was way easier to do things with or get things done, they also promote like regular Army and not under the fucked up system the NG uses.



My nephew is in PSYOP in the AR.  He goes here and there, does this and that.  Never seems to have any problem getting orders to go on AD for all kinds of support and schools.  Now that he is married and has a kid he is doing it less and less but he has had a ton of options for doing all sorts of cool stuff.

When he is done he wants to put in a package for a commission in the Navy Reserve as an intel officer and I have been trying to talk him out of it....


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 9, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Any reason you won't consider the Air Guard?


Just for the fact I don't know what my rank will translate into. I work with a few AF guys and gal who are Security forces and one TACP and JTAC.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Actually I just looked it up the ASVAB requirements have changed. 107 for PSYOP and 110 for SF and SF requires a 100 in CO as well. Use to be 110 for PSYOP and 105 for SF.


It seems like a great opportunity. ill have to see what I can do cause I'm not the greatest at test I think I'm going to have a hell of a time trying to my 103 GT up to 105 since haven't done school in so long.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Besides PSYOP and CA, which have been explained. There are more support missions, for just about anything. The cool thing about the USAR, is you can fill a manning request without any significant paperwork or release. Example: SOCOM has request for an E7 11B for 24mths, in the USAR you apply, if selected you go on AD for 2 yrs working for SOCOM. In the NG, you need a unit release, a state release, and generally the state puts all types of clauses of being able to call you back. Meanwhile in the USAR, they can keep you on their books or just put you in IRR until you come back. Honestly, the USAR was way easier to do things with or get things done, they also promote like regular Army and not under the fucked up system the NG uses.


So what your saying is that if I can find an opening for a SOF unit or deployment that I can ask or apply to go with that unit? Where can I find these opportunities or who to speak with?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 10, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> So what your saying is that if I can find an opening for a SOF unit or deployment that I can ask or apply to go with that unit? Where can I find these opportunities or who to speak with?



Tell me again- how long have you been in the Army?

By the way, you shouldn't worry about your GT score. You'd be better off concentrating on improving your grammar. It's atrocious.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> So what your saying is that if I can find an opening for a SOF unit or deployment that I can ask or apply to go with that unit? Where can I find these opportunities or who to speak with?



Actually what I was saying is, you are a boot, don't know shit about shit, and if you want to do something cool part time, you should look at all your options....in other words I'm trying to help you understand the world's you're asking about, and I do not appreciate your lack of attention...you will always have to earn your keep, regardless of where you go-or don't.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

wow you know what for the finest your area has to offer you are the 2nd asshole I have come across.


policemedic said:


> Tell me again- how long have you been in the Army?
> 
> By the way, you shouldn't worry about your GT score. You'd be better off concentrating on improving your grammar. It's atrocious.


Your a fuckin asshole too, what is it with you people. had the account for maybe a week and have had to deal 3 dicks so far. whats the point of having this site if you just shit on people trying to do something good.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 10, 2016)

What is it with us?  This board is populated by professionals--the very people you say you want to emulate. 

As a former NCO to an aspiring one, I offered you the mildest possible form of NCOPD and you lost your temper.  I can't imagine how you'd react to something approaching even moderate NCOPD.  In short, you're demonstrating traits that are not compatible with being a good NCO.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> wow you know what for the finest your area has to offer you are the 2nd asshole I have come across.
> 
> Your a fuckin asshole too, what is it with you people. had the account for maybe a week and have had to deal 3 dicks so far. whats the point of having this site if you just shit on people trying to do something good.


Hey clown shoe, no shit, you're the dumbass. You got advice and than you acted like a boot. Constructive criticism may have missed your "boot" ass. So please know, I hope you make it through your bullshit night....I am actually dealing with a sick 5 year old, otherwise I'd be asleep. So please go fuck yourself, you ain't worth my time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2016)

policemedic said:


> What is it with us?  This board is populated by professionals--the very people you say you want to emulate.
> 
> As a former NCO to an aspiring one, I offered you the mildest possible form of NCOPD possible and you lost your temper.  I can't imagine how you'd react to something approaching even moderate NCOPD.  In short, you're demonstrating traits that are not compatible with being a good NCO.



Word....


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

You win some, you lose some. your a dick im a dick. It's just the way it is. We all come different areas and are raised differently.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 10, 2016)

@BeauRing3336 you came here looking for advice and you've been spoon fed far more than we reasonably tolerate.  Knock off the petty bickering; either focus and tighten your shot group, or stop talking.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> @BeauRing3336 you came here looking for advice and you've been spoon fed far more than we reasonably tolerate.  Knock off the petty bickering; either focus and tighten your shot group, or stop talking.


You can look at all my discussions sir or ma'am I have tried to fix the issues I have had with the other 2 persons. They did not want to "break bread" even after trying to clarify myself. I have left them alone thus far.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> wow you know what for the finest your area has to offer you are the 2nd asshole I have come across.
> 
> Your a fuckin asshole too, what is it with you people. had the account for maybe a week and have had to deal 3 dicks so far. whats the point of having this site if you just shit on people trying to do something good.


Yeah my bad on this one. Acted out of line there is no way around it, I took it as a personal attack but I'm seeing the same people That trash on others. I didn't realize how angry some people are.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Don't sweat it man Policemedic tried the same shit with me back when I first signed on here. He likes insulting people and using big words which is what he did when I showed up. There are a few others who are about the same.
> 
> Seems people forgot the three Ps
> 
> ...


Roger that, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 10, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Don't sweat it man Policemedic tried the same shit with me back when I first signed on here. He likes insulting people and using big words which is what he did when I showed up. *There are a few others who are about the same.*
> 
> Seems people forgot the three Ps
> 
> ...



Don't stop there. By all means, feel free to continue with the rest of your list.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 10, 2016)

This thread goes back to the OP, or gets locked down. The personal attacks stop now.! If you want to continue with them, take it to pm.


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> This thread goes back to the OP, or gets locked down. The personal attacks stop now.! If you want to continue with them, take it to pm.



I don't like dogpiling after another staff member or overruling them, but I'm locking this turd.



BeauRing3336 said:


> wow you know what for the finest your area has to offer you are the 2nd asshole I have come across.
> 
> Your a fuckin asshole too, what is it with you people. had the account for maybe a week and have had to deal 3 dicks so far. whats the point of having this site if you just shit on people trying to do something good.





Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So please go fuck yourself, you ain't worth my time.



What the hell is this exchange?!?!?!?! For two NCO's you are both acting like a couple of teenage PFC's or some bro-bros in college. "No one is more professional than I," right? Jesus Christ, I don't care why this happened and I don't need an explanation so don't PM me. Learn from this and drive on. I can't even believe I have to type this and I'm going to dock you both a few warning points. I know I've told people to fuck off and worse, but this thread can't even be close to that threshold. You two know better.


Bypass said:


> Don't sweat it man Policemedic tried the same shit with me back when I first signed on here. He likes insulting people and using big words which is what he did when I showed up. There are a few others who are about the same.
> 
> Seems people forgot the three Ps
> 
> ...



So you have a problem with the site and didn't bother to say anything to the staff? You've had some personality clashes here and I get that. It happens and it doesn't make someone a bad person. How they handle it is a different story and as a former NCO in a SOF unit I'd like to think you're better than this. Dissention is one thing but the way you handled this exchange doesn't fly. Plenty of members have voiced their displeasure to me or about me and I know the staff works to address those complaints,. Believe it or not, we have made changes which is why your posts here are uncalled for.

-----

As for the rest of the thread *everyone*, what the hell? Make your point(s) and move on. This back and forth is counterproductive and quite frankly, many of the staff are getting tired of the "banter." New members or old members y'all need to knock that shit off. Make a point and move on. Arguing over some of the petty nonsense rarely changes people, makes us look petty (notice the repetition?), and pisses off others for what gain? Seriously, what are we gaining from this crap? I'd love to hear THAT in a PM. Otherwise, "check yo' self before you wreck yo' self."

I'm pissed I had to type this and it is addressed to so many former NCO's. Smoke yourselves. Also, PLEASE feel free to point out my typing mistakes. If you think this post is rough, make a run at me...and those of you who have met me know this isn't an internet tough guy thing.

Jesus titty fucking Christ....


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2016)

If some of you still have constructive advice for the OP, here's your chance. All of the previous banter is behind us, we shan't dredge it up, right?

Reopened. What is dead may never die.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 11, 2016)

BeauRing3336 said:


> Just for the fact I don't know what my rank will translate into. I work with a few AF guys and gal who are Security forces and one TACP and JTAC.


I never saw anyone E-5 and below lose rank.
I have to ask the question, what's more important to you? Rank or Mission?
I had numerous NCO's transfer over from the Army Guard (LRS) because they saw more deployment opportunities (SOWT) and we managed to get them promoted within a few years.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Nov 12, 2018)

Bypass said:


> What are you doing in the Army reserves right now?


ive been a H8 qualified 91B for over 8 years now.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Nov 12, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> I never saw anyone E-5 and below lose rank.
> I have to ask the question, what's more important to you? Rank or Mission?
> I had numerous NCO's transfer over from the Army Guard (LRS) because they saw more deployment opportunities (SOWT) and we managed to get them promoted within a few years.


That is really good news. the mission always comes first. I'm at the age where I'm looking to get to the next level and learn something new.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Nov 12, 2018)

compforce said:


> Call the recruiter at 19th or 20th Group HQ and ask them directly.  They know the process inside and out.  All of the SOF support positions (with the exception of some special areas) are at HHC and GSB (Group Support Battalion) which are both directly controlled at the Group level.
> 
> eta: since your location is NC, you want the 20th SFG recruiter.  Start with B/1/20 since they are local and get the real scoop.  984-661-0044
> 
> ...


good copy I have the info. thanks for the help.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Nov 12, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Any reason you won't consider the Air Guard?


I have not look a lot into the ANG in detail. a lot of MOS's I was looking at were not available for my are in NC.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 12, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> I never saw anyone E-5 and below lose rank.
> I have to ask the question, what's more important to you? Rank or Mission?
> I had numerous NCO's transfer over from the Army Guard (LRS) because they saw more deployment opportunities (SOWT) and we managed to get them promoted within a few years.



Yeah, you need like a 10+ year break in service like I had before you have to worry about something like that.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 14, 2018)

I kept rank going from AD Marines to ANG after a 7-year break and picked up another pay grade within a year. Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## ecag (Nov 19, 2018)

Just adding in, a lot of the Psyop and CA jobs in the USAR are NOT SOF support or anything of the like. USACAPOC has the command and other than a handful of units which actually do support the SOF mission, most Reserve Psyop/CA aren’t doing that job.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2018)

ecag said:


> Just adding in, a lot of the Psyop and CA jobs in the USAR are NOT SOF support or anything of the like. USACAPOC has the command and other than a handful of units which actually do support the SOF mission, most Reserve Psyop/CA aren’t doing that job.



That's interesting, I know back in the day, 15 years ago or so,  they were considered SOF. When did that change happen?


----------



## ecag (Nov 19, 2018)

I’ve been in my unit for 3 years or so, so at the very least that long. A few of the guys that have been with the unit for a while say that after their last tour in 11(I believe) it switched from USASOC to USACAPOC and hasn’t been the same since.


----------



## busyworks (Nov 20, 2018)

ecag said:


> I’ve been in my unit for 3 years or so, so at the very least that long. A few of the guys that have been with the unit for a while say that after their last tour in 11(I believe) it switched from USASOC to USACAPOC and hasn’t been the same since.


Is there a way to identify which units are supporting the SOF mission? My buddy just joined a PSYOP unit in Whitehall Ohio, and he said they support the UW mission. 

Part of me says he's talking out of his ass, and hyping up his job ahaha


----------



## ecag (Nov 20, 2018)

busyworks said:


> Is there a way to identify which units are supporting the SOF mission? My buddy just joined a PSYOP unit in Whitehall Ohio, and he said they support the UW mission.
> 
> Part of me says he's talking out of his ass, and hyping up his job ahaha


Not sure how the site operates as far as specific unit info like that, but I can shoot you a PM about that unit. I know the unit and some people in it. Pretty sure your buddy is hyping up his job.


----------



## busyworks (Nov 20, 2018)

ecag said:


> Not sure how the site operates as far as specific unit info like that, but I can shoot you a PM about that unit. I know the unit and some people in it. Pretty sure your buddy is hyping up his job.


Yea, shoot me a PM.
He doesn't use social media, and I'm working overseas so I can't ask him for more info. I'd love to give him a little shit when I get back though


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2018)

ecag said:


> Not sure how the site operates as far as specific unit info like that...



Real simple. Is it UNCLASS// FOUO or higher? Then don't post it here, in PM's, or anywhere outside of official channels.


----------



## ecag (Nov 20, 2018)

AWP said:


> Real simple. Is it UNCLASS// FOUO or higher? Then don't post it here, in PM's, or anywhere outside of official channels.


Sounds good. Didn’t want to overstep any bounds


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 20, 2018)

always thought the re-alignment of reserve PSYOP was a bad idea, our unit was on jump status and kept to SOF standards, first company to deploy in OEF attached to SOF in 2002, 4th POG tried to steal our mission....but it didn't happen.


----------



## BlackCloud (Apr 26, 2019)

I know that I am a little late to the party but I thought as a "plank holder" of the regiment it may be useful for the rest of you to know the follo0wing information as I remember it.
In 1998 when they began standing up the Psychological Operations Regiment, all of the United States Army Civil Affairs Psychological Operations Command (USACAPOC) was a subordinate command of United States Army Special Operations Command (USASOC)  At that time all 37F were members of the United States Army Special Operations Forces  family. (If I remember correctly the officers had a skill designator but not a branch like they do now. Don't ask me what it was. You would have to ask a 37A that was around back then) Everyone that was a part of the Psyop Regiment was held to the same standards as other SOF units.  Part of the training for PSYOP was in knowing what your fellow SOF were capable of and how you could facilitate their mission or how they could support yours. This worked very well for some time.  Unfortunately  a variety of factors would later come to change things for the Regiment and would split and shift USACAPOC from being aligned solely with USASOC.
My memory is a little fuzzy so bear with me I think it was about 2004 or 2005 that USARC started grumbling that they wanted the Reserve portion of the regiment under United States Army Reserve Command and in May or July of 2006 they got their way...of sorts.  I remember and found part of the announcements "USASOC will retain proponency for civil affairs and psychological operations -- including doctrine, combat development and institutional training.  Additionally, the 95th Civil Affairs Brigade (Provisional) and the 4th Psychological Operations Group, which were part of USACAPOC, will remain assigned to USASOC." - official Soc.mil release
(In my opinion that ranked right up there with changing PSYOP  to MISO  and taking the black beret from the 75th Rangers so that the rest of the Army could "feel special" about being a Soldier.... JUST plain Dumb doesn't even come close to my thoughts on those decisions)
So what does that mean to the rest of this discussion? When the regiment was first stood up PSYOP *did support *UW.( at least that was what they were teaching at the schoolhouse and notice I said *Support*) Hence the Grey and Black colors in our shield. However, it is my understanding that only under specific circumstances and under direct orders from the President is PSYOP allowed to conduct those operations now.
I left the USACAPOC in 2014 so anything is possible now.

Mod Edit -
This member has submitted Vetting paperwork and his application is currently under review. 
Ooh-Rah


----------

